
Let’s Build a Simple Interpreter. Part 8 - rspivak
https://ruslanspivak.com/lsbasi-part8/
======
dang
The FAQ says it's ok to repost a small number of times, but I think we have to
call 10 times excessive.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

~~~
rspivak
Good point. I should have counted before posting.

